
This high-tech card is being rolled out by French banks to eliminate fraud - willvarfar
http://www.thememo.com/2016/09/27/oberthur-technologies-societe-generale-groupe-bpce-bank-this-high-tech-card-is-being-rolled-out-by-french-banks-to-eliminate-fraud/
======
kylehotchkiss
USA could use these. This would stop people from being accidentally subscribed
to recurring payments they didn't sign up for. I'm sure there's a way to
design the card to make it handle recurring transactions differently so that
you know for sure you will be billed monthly.

~~~
andrewdietrich
Lots of issues with dynamic CVV. Dynamic card number makes more sense, which
is how we solved at Final (YC W15). Available in the US today:
www.getfinal.com

